# الميراث فى المسيحيه



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

سؤال:​ما هو موقف الكنيسة فى تقسيم الميراث بين الرجل والمرأة ؟

الجواب:

الكنيسة لم تضع للميراث نظاماً محدداً.

جاء أحدهم إلى السيد المسيح يقول له "يا معلم، قل لأخى أن يقاسمنى الميراث". فأجابه "من أقامنى عليكما قاضياً أو مقسماً؟!".. ثم قال "انظروا، تحفظوا من الطمع" (يو12 : 13 – 15).

المسيحية لم تضع قوانين مالية، إنما وضعت مبادىء روحية، فى ظلها يمكن حل المشاكل المالية وغيرها. وينطبق هذا على موضوع الميراث.

إن وجُدت بين الأخوة محبة وعدم طمع، يمكن أن يتفاهموا بروح طيبة فى موضوع الميراث.

بل كل واحد منهم يكون مستعداً أن يترك نصيبه لأى واحد من أخوته أو أخواته يرى أنه محتاج أكثر منه.

أنظر كيف كانت الأمور تجرى فى الكنيسة أيام الرسل، بنفس هذه الروح:

"لم يكن أحد يقول إن شيئاً من أمواله له، بل كان عندهم كل شىء مشتركاً" ولم يكن فيهم أحد محتاجاً" "وكان يوزع على كل أحد، كما يكون له احتياج" (أع4 : 32 – 35).

هكذا عاشت الكنيسة مرتفعة عن مستوى القانون، تدبر أمور أولادها فى محبة وقناعة..

حالياً نحن نسير حسب قانون الدولة فى الميراث.

ولكن يمكن التصرف قبل وفاة أحد الوالدين.

فمثلاً إن وجد الأب أن أولاده موسرين وأغنياء، وابنته محتاجة، يستطيع قبل وفاته أن يكتب لها جزءاً من الميراث، أى أن يتنازل عن جزء بطريقة شرعية تسجل فى الشهر العقارى. وتصبح مالكة لهذا الجزء فى حياته ولا علاقة له بالميراث. أو يعطيها حق الرقبة فى جزء، بحيث يصبح ملكاً لها بعد وفاته، بالإضافة إلى نصيبها فى الميراث..

أى أنه يوجد نوع من التصرف باسم القانون، لتعديل أنصبة الورثة قبل وفاة أحد الوالدين.

فالأمور يمكن أن تحل بالمحبة والقناعة، أو بالحكمة، أو بالتصرف القانونى السليم لإقامة العدل بين الورثة، وليس بتنفيذ حرفية القانون.
من ( سنوات من أسئله الناس )

++++++++++++++++
. ​


----------



## candy shop (18 سبتمبر 2009)

> فالأمور يمكن أن تحل بالمحبة والقناعة، أو بالحكمة، أو بالتصرف القانونى السليم لإقامة العدل بين الورثة، وليس بتنفيذ حرفية القانون.


 
موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااائع

 ومهم جدااااااااااااا 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

على مواضعك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

_ أم النور تبارككم

للمرور الذوق الخلوق

شكرا جدا جدا جدا​_


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*


			حالياً نحن نسير حسب قانون الدولة فى الميراث.

ولكن يمكن التصرف قبل وفاة أحد الوالدين.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



هو دة الا بيحصل دلوقتى
الاهل والاباء بيقسموا لاولادهم عشان ميضعش حق حق وخوفا من جور حد على حد

موضوع بغايه الروعه ومهم جداااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## maroo maroo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

_موضوووع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_
_ميرررسى كتير رررربنا يباااااركك_


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للمرور الرائع جدا أختى الغاليه​


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

نشكر مرورك الغاااالى جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع  مهم جداااا يا نهيسى

انما تختلف حسب قوانين البلدان والدول

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يا النهيسى
ميرررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## milad hanna (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا اخ نهيسى فهذا الموضوع حل مشكلة عندى


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكر جد

مرور جميل


أسعدنى جدا

الرب  معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*مرور جميل جدا ومميز

ربنا معاكم

شكرا جدا​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مرور رااااااائع

ربنا معاكم

شكرا جدا​


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مرور   فى منتهى الروعه
ربنا معاكم

شكرا جدا​


----------

